
Burying Fukushima might not be such a good idea - vamsee
http://engineerzero.wordpress.com/2011/04/01/burying-fukushima-might-not-be-such-a-good-idea/
======
phlux
I just watched this doc about how the Tsunami happened:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuRELrpytWI>

VERY good. Amazing actually. I am sure that most HNers are familiar with the
geophysics behind Tsunamis...

But they dont talk too m uch about the issues still ongoing with the reactors
melting down - except talking about the discrepencies between the
recommendations on how far of a clear zone should be around the reactor.

I am impressed with the workers sacrifice, but obviously the jury is still out
on what is going to happen. As I understand this situation as compared to
Chernobyl, is that we have ___6_ __reactors at this facility vs. the 1 at
Chernobyl.

They had recently upgraded this to a type 5 disaster, which is on a scale of 1
to 7.

WTF is going on there now and what are the plans?

